

Inscentinel Sniffer Bees - notpmocd
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IocdgF99eK8
I'd love to hear people's thoughts on this. I know we're not great at generalized scent sensors yet, and that even sensors designed for a particular scent are fickle, but I have to believe that we can do this in a better way than developing a system to confine, train, and deploy bees as sensor arrays.
======
notpmocd
I know we're not great at generalized scent sensors yet, and even sensors
designed for a particular scent are fickle. That said, I have to believe that
we can do this in a better way than developing a system to confine, train, and
deploy bees as sensor arrays.

